# Astral Media (ACM.A)



## Plastickmat (Feb 13, 2012)

Been watching the stock for a couple of months ever since they spoke of a possible sell, and just friday we saw a near 10$ drop, for you experienced investors, what kind of behavior can you expect from a stock that's had offers to sell/buy rejected? Do these stocks have good outcomes?

Mat


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

I've owned Astral Media for a number of years. BCE offered to buy at a significant premium to market price. With the CRTC decision to not allow the deal to go forward, ACM.A has returned to about where it was trading before the BCE offer. While the deal was on, Astral suspended their dividend. Astral has an earnings announcement, Invitation - Conference Call - Astral Media Inc. - Fourth quarter and year-end financial results for fiscal 2012 which sets the date for Wednesday, October 31, 2012 at 2:30 p.m. (ET). I would expect to them to address the dividend and their go forward strategy during that call. 

Others might also be sniffing around, as evidenced by this news -- Rogers mulls bid for ‘selective’ Astral assets | FP Tech Desk | Financial Post

The fundamental story behind Astral hasn't changed now that BCE deal has been rejected, the question is whether they are 'in-play' or not. I expect that Astral will continue to go about their business and continue to be successful.


----------

